# Roscoff terminal overnight stop



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Has anyone experience of overnighting at Roscoff? We arrive at 10pm with 5 children so do not wish to go any futher that day.
The Brittany Ferries site says an area is set aside for overnighting, but what's it like?
Thanks


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
Stayed there last year. Fine big area. When you get off the boat go to your left go up the hill and the parking is on your right overlooking the port. 

Park up the back as the lorries park at the docks and leave on their cooler.

Big wine market at roundabout on way out.

Enjoy.
Brittany is lovely.
Have a good holiday.


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Nora+Neil- it sounds like where you stopped isn't _"in front of the passenger terminal"_ as Brittany Ferries are suggesting


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Yes. Just up the hill.

You cannot miss it. 
Well sighposted.

Are you staying in Brittany?
We used alot of Aires.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
The ferry terminal area can be a bit noisy at night, depending on times of other ferries, etc.
There is a small aire only a few minutes away, up to the main road, turn right (towards Roscoff) and it is on the right. Santa Barbe (I think). There is another at St. Pol de Leon about 10 miles away.
Enjoy Brittany, I would advise getting one of the books of aires a.s.a.p. - there are lots in Brittany.
BillD


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Hymaway ------Hope you don't mind me asking - I presume you are going with Brittany Ferries? i couldn't get a price online for some odd reason which quite escapes me now... could you tell me an approx price please?!!


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Gypsyrose,
Did you use www.brittanyferries.com I have just been online and got a 'quick quote' for Friday 15th July, day crossing, m/h 6m by 2.6m, 2 adults for £285.
There is a very good quote system but, of course there are lots of permutations.
The website has been upgraded recently and has multi-language capability, etc.
Good luck,
BillD


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

We were quoted £254 for a 12.00 Tuesday crossing in August one way or £310 for 8.00am Friday up to 7m long and up to 4m high (if you have a massive top box!)


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Thank you BillD and Hymaway - forget why i lost patience and didn't get very far with a quote - think it was something silly as my postcode not being correct or something?!! LOL. Couldn't get any further!!
It would save us a LONG trip down driving so will maybe try again! How long is the ferry trip please - many thanks, Anyone travelled with dogs? Ana xx


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

The crossing takes 6 hours or 5 with the new boat- Pont Aven, I think


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Thought it might!! Long time with the dogs but maybe if we chose a night crossing? Anyone done this with dogs? Ana xx


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi again,
Have not trvelled with dogs but I believe the Pont Aven has kennel facilities.
BillD


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ana
The Pont Aven does have dog kennels and good they are too. However they are for the Spanish run only and dogs stay in the MH for the Plymouth to Roscoff crossing, only 5 hours but even the slower crossing of 6 hours our Springer Spaniel coped ok.
I haven't described the overnight as that has been answered but we have slept at the port on the new parking and that was quiet enough for us and we also go to the official aires if we can get in.

Rita & Judy


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

*Gypsy rose's dogs*

Hi Ana, when we had our dog we travelled Plymouth to Roscoff the vet used to give us a tranquillizer for him. 
We used to use French vets well away from the ports for the return documentation etc. Am out of touch with what the new legislation is but when it first started if your boat didn't sail you had to have your dog wormed again ( twice in 24 hours, hope they changed that) 
Brittany ferries used to allow us a visit to check the dog ( accompanied by a crew member) but I am not sure if that was only because the weather was bad. 
Have a good trip,

Bar


----------

